# Webservice benutzen



## dng (24. Aug 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte ein webservice  http://api.zippopotam.us/    benutzen, aber weisst nicht wie man es machen kann. Ich weisst , dass ich ein java json api benutzen, und bei manche tutorials habe ich gesehen, dass sie RestEsasy oder Soap benutzen haben. Aber wie ich es machen soll habe ich kein Idee. Ich benutze als Server Tomcat 9


----------



## Joose (24. Aug 2017)

dng hat gesagt.:


> ich möchte ein webservice  http://api.zippopotam.us/    benutzen, aber weisst nicht wie man es machen kann.


Indem du Request an die Api schickst und die Antwort verarbeitest.
https://www.mkyong.com/webservices/jax-rs/restfull-java-client-with-java-net-url/


----------



## dng (24. Aug 2017)

Vielen dank für die Antwort . Mit 
@Path("/json/product")  beudeutet dass man hier eine Klasse Product erzeugen soll ?


----------



## dng (24. Aug 2017)

hallo , für die letzte frage, hat es sich erledigt  , ich sollte auch hier schauen https://www.mkyong.com/webservices/jax-rs/restfull-java-client-with-java-net-url/


----------



## dng (24. Aug 2017)

hallo, eine frage, wie kann ich den 
*RESTEasy + Jackson* in eclipse herunterladen


----------

